# Alutech Pudel Freerider auch für Downhill?!?!



## Bratwürstch3n (6. März 2009)

Moin ich habe jetzt ein Richi barracuda Rahmen mit ner 66RC und wollte fragen ob der Alutech Pudel Freeride auch für downhill oder leichen downhill geeignet ist oder nur freeride? oder was bedeutet überhaupt freeride? 

danke im vorraus!


----------



## flyingscot (6. März 2009)

Klar kannst du mit dem Pudel FR auch Downhill fahren. Der Pudel DH ist nur für Downhill etwas mehr optimiert: etwas mehr Federweg, flacherer Lenkwinkel, tieferes Tretlager usw... alles Dinge die für Freeride nicht notwendig oder nicht so ideal sind.

Der Pudel FR ist im Downhill dadurch sicher nicht ganz so ruhig wie der Pudel DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (6. März 2009)

freeride heißt: fahr wie du willst, hauptsache abseits ausgelatschter pfade. für die meisten heißt es aber wohl downhill light im bikepark, mit ein paar netten drops und sprüngen drin, vielleicht auch mal ein angedeuteter, einfacher slopestyletrick reingemischt (s.u.).

dann gibts die freeridetourer, die in der natur selber hochkurbeln und technisch schwierige wanderwege abfahren, deren extremisten schleppen die bikes auf alpengipfel um dann klettersteige runterzufahren. oder springen monsterdrops.

und die slopestyler, die bmx-flug-tricks auf dirt-ähnlichen parkstrecken oder auf zurechtgeshapten naturspots machen (z.T. aber auch auf komplett künstlich angelegten strecken in der stadt, natürlich nur für die zeit des wettkampfes). ziel ist hier die akrobatische eleganz und technische schwierigkeit der tricks meist bei sehr großen sprüngen und drops. es ist umstritten, ob das noch freeriden ist oder eher extrem-bmx auf 26 zoll.
wird z.t. mit dirtbikes gefahren, mit denen man besser nicht in die natur sollte, z.t. auch mit leichten fullys, bes. wenn die strecken in der natur sind. ist imho eher lifestyle-bmx für redbull-süchtige (das getränk)

dann gibt es alle möglichen kombinationen als wettkampf, z.b. freeriderennen als "wanderweg-downhill" mit einzel oder massenstarts, mit oder ohne ohne uphill-passagen. die sind sehr beliebt, da auch für otto-normal-freerider bestreitbar. z.t. gibt es auch kombirennen, bei denen die elemente downhill, tour und slopestyle in einzelnen sektionen gefahren werden.

der freeride-pudel ist universell einsetzbar, stabil genug für downhill, der federweg reicht auch aus (kann mit 216 mm dämpfer sogar auf 180/200 mm gepimpt werden). kann auch mit umwerfer gefahren werden und taugt dann mit absenkbarer gabel und nicht zu schwerem aufbau auch für freeride-touren. letzteres geht mit pudel-dh dann nicht mehr.

zu details s. den pudelfred im alutechforum.


----------



## Bratwürstch3n (6. März 2009)

cool danke für die schnelle antwort und würdet ihr mir noch einen anderen rahmen empfehlen der leicht und wendig ist und auch für downhill geeignet ist!? danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## Up&Down (6. März 2009)

nein, würde ich nicht. stöber doch einfach mal im forum rum (zauberwort suchfunktion). 

da gibt es einfach zuviele alternativen und aspekte zu beachten, um es vertretbar kurz zu machen. fängt mit dem federweg an (160-200 sind für freeride möglich) und geht mit zig geometriefragen weiter, immer steifigkeit, stabilität, gewicht, preis und lieferbarkeit als weitere variablen, ggf. auch der "kultfaktor" u.a. glaubensfragen. nur ein beispiel: du willst einen wendigen downhillrahmen: downhillrahmen und wendigkeit gehen aber meist nicht zusammen, da bei dh lange rahmen wg. ihrer laufruhe bei hohen geschwindigkeiten bevorzugt werden. lange rahmen sind aber auf engen singletrails nun mal nicht wendig. du musst also selbst entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist.

beim pudel, bei dem ja fast alles verstellbar ist (160-200 mm federweg, lenkwinkel einstellbar), ausfallenden für alle nabentypen zur verfügung stehen, und auch der kultfaktor da ist, wäre höchstens das gewicht suboptimal (da gibt es schon ein pfund leichtere kandidaten). dafür ist er aber unkaputtbar, der preis stimmt und der hersteller kümmert sich persönlich um dich (1 mann firma). mit dem rahmen kannst du also durch die verstellbarkeit fast nix falsch machen.

für rahmen mit weniger flexibilität solltest du deinen präferierten einsatzzweck klären, davon hängt ja alles ab. also nimm dir die zeit und suche, was andere zu dem thema und den diversen rahmen so gesagt haben.

viel spaß
u&d


----------



## Maui (8. März 2009)

mein Pudel FR wird genau für den beschriebenen einsatz missbraucht. FR und Home DH. also nicht unbedingt BadWildbad like aber für Winterberg taugt das schon 

guggst du
http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=37





scheut auch den Schnee nicht


----------

